# MES 30 racks



## miamited (Jan 5, 2021)

Does anyone know of a source for replacement racks? Masterbuilt is sold out and they don't know if they will ever get any back in. they are 14 5/8" wide and 12 1/4 wide.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 5, 2021)

Have any metal shops around??? You could have them cut some expanded medal to size. Season them like you would cast iron or you could even get stainless if available.


----------



## PAS (Jan 5, 2021)

Google Masterbuilt parts and have at it.  Ebay also.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 5, 2021)

like pas said google mes racks


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 5, 2021)

__





						Part 910050029 - Appliance Factory Parts
					






					www.appliancefactoryparts.com
				



If that worked. Not cheap


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 5, 2021)

Cooking Grate Jerky Rack Parts for Masterbuilt 30 inch Electric Smoker  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cooking Grate Jerky Rack Parts for Masterbuilt 30 inch Electric Smoker at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



3 pack


----------



## joetee (Jan 5, 2021)

You might check webstaurant.com. They have about everything.


----------



## bill1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Let us know how the search goes.  MB seems to make a lot of racks that are close, but not interchangeable.  Funny how the custom builders do better with parts commonality than a major corporation!  

This may be a lesson to the rest of us MB customers to buy some spares while they're still available.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 5, 2021)

Their lack of service parts like that is ridiculous. I think I saw someone post something similar about a water pan


----------

